# RC Byrd Lock and Dam



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

Fished 2 hrs this evening. one walleye, one wht. bass. muddy water. a slow bite. water level is 24 ft and dropping.
will fish again tomorrow AM.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

4/2 Byrd L&D
Early Morning, to Ten Thirty, water lever 23 ft.
One small Striper 8 drum. released all fish.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Is this the dam down by gallipolis?


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> Is this the dam down by gallipolis?


yep sure is


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Anybody Kno the Water LevelCurrently ? Heading Down There In The Morning Also Are The Skipps Runing There? Hopin To HooK a few Early Season Cats


----------



## Love_To_Fish (Sep 24, 2009)

Is the gate open yet to get down to the lower level?


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

*boy i hope so i hate that walk down the stairs*


----------



## Netman123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Any skips yet?


----------

